# JellyBean logo?



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

I've only seen 1 logo that looks like it could be the real one for Jelly bean, but I made one myself... Does anyone think they should change it to mine?


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Annex said:


> I've only seen 1 logo that looks like it could be the real one for Jelly bean, but I made one myself... Does anyone think they should change it to mine?


Not gonna lie that is sexy


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

I need to clean it up, but it was trying something... Thanks BTW


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

I like it. You got my vote.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## trx182 (Feb 17, 2012)

Love it!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using RootzWiki


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Annex said:


> I need to clean it up, but it was trying something... Thanks BTW


----------



## Scottysize (Mar 4, 2012)

I love it. Thank you!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

It's good, it just seems so old. Maybe make it look like it fits in with the android design standards or something.


----------

